# Big arrowed spot shooters



## hunter3d (Aug 6, 2005)

I had my 2512 made up by a shop and they told me how they were gonna set them up. They are 30" long with 125 grain glued in points. This seemed real odd to me at first considering most around the area are shooting full or almost full length shafts with 150 grains or more up front. My 2512's do shoot pretty well but I should have my 2613's with 220 grainers up front in my hands soon. As far as software I haven't heard of many useing it for indoor arrows but it maybe helpful. If your looking for new arrows I would see if you can find people using the different shafts you like and see if you can try them, see how they fly and go from there.


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

hunter3d said:


> I had my 2512 made up by a shop and they told me how they were gonna set them up. They are 30" long with 125 grain glued in points. This seemed real odd to me at first considering most around the area are shooting full or almost full length shafts with 150 grains or more up front. My 2512's do shoot pretty well but I should have my 2613's with 220 grainers up front in my hands soon. As far as software I haven't heard of many useing it for indoor arrows but it maybe helpful. If your looking for new arrows I would see if you can find people using the different shafts you like and see if you can try them, see how they fly and go from there.



I happen to know the guy who is making your arrows, and he uses the computer to give himself a starting point. That is as simple as it sounds, a starting point. They may work perfectly, they may shoot terrible. But programs such as OT2 (which I use) simply improve upon the educated guess.

I have also shot friends arrows and those I know out of my bow to see how a given arrow will perform, but you will never get enough time with someone elses arrows to have a really concise decision about how good the arrows are, unless they give you a month with them.

In general, the computer does a good job of getting it right. Fine tuning is always an experiment. Cutting off 1/2 inch may make an arrows shoot lights out, while 1 inch may make it the worst arrow you have ever shot, just takes a little experimenting to find the sweet spot.


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

ehh, flippin' double post.....


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

VA Vince said:


> So, those of you who shoot the 25,26 and now the 27 size arrows (30x also) what do you do to figure out the optimum arrow length and point weight for your setup. Do you use the arrow programs or do you just leave them long and throw a ton of weight up front. Just curious as to what you all do, because of proper spine. What tests, if any do you perform....


I have ran all my combo's through On Target software. I can't say that it always works out though. My 2512's and 2613's were ones that did not or the bow I am shooting now just likes em stiffer I don't know. I do know that they are almost full lenght or darn close from 33 to 34.5, but the point weight is what I had to change or what ended up working out for me anyway.


----------



## hunter3d (Aug 6, 2005)

Those 26's are gonna look funny with out the points. LOL


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

I aggree with Josh on this. I started my fatboys out with 125 grain point and it looked like I was using buck shot on the target.
Put 150 grain points on and they turned into different arrows. Also tried a few different fletching with the same results.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

S4 300-60 said:


> ehh, flippin' double post.....


Next time just delete it....


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey Josh,
Paul here....

I just got some 30 inch 2613's can you run your pc and tell me what weight I need in the points to get them to shoot out of my Apex at 56 lbs? They have 150's in them now.


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

proelite 28" draw,55# weight, 30x 29 1/2" 170 gr points 2" blazers fly great .


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Need to know your draw length Paul. I can already tell you that you are going to have to really load up those points . I just did some 2613's for a guy , his draw length is 30 inches and shoots 61 lbs. with fingers, I cut the arrows to 32 inches long and loaded the points up to 282.6 grains to get them close to spine. So as a guess I would say your are going to be over 300 to get anywhere close to spine at the dimensions you have stated so far.


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

Paul Payne said:


> Hey Josh,
> Paul here....
> 
> I just got some 30 inch 2613's can you run your pc and tell me what weight I need in the points to get them to shoot out of my Apex at 56 lbs? They have 150's in them now.


Paul,

When I shot my Apex's, I shot 2613's @30" with 300 in the nose (ProPoints) and they shot absolutely lights out (57#@28"DL). That being said, here is what OT2 shows me........The same arrows shot extremely well out of mt S4's last year as well.........

I included 30" @ 300 grains, and then 34" @ 300 grains. You never will get there at 30", but close.........


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks Josh,

See you at Livingston this weekend.

Paul


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*30x's...*

30" with 150gr. GT adjustable glue-ins with 50gr. added for a 200gr. total. I also switched to 3" feathers because they grouped and tuned better than the 4" feathers! I also went from GT pins and pin nocks to the 30x GT nocks. Like shooting a different arrow! Now as long as I do my job, they are in the X!!:wink:


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

I was shooting 2613's and the total weight of my arrows were around 780 grains. While I got them to shoot well I didn't like the fact that they were slow like a freight train but they hit hard. I switched to the 30X's and put 150 grains in the points and they fly great for me. I put flex fletch vanes (418's) and they seem to be working well.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

when I used 2613's I made them as long as they came with as much weight as I could get and shot them with as much power as I couold muster with as big of feathers they have. Shot OK. sold them...


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

Well I shot my 2613's today....28" draw 30" arrow, apex bow 56.68 lbs 150gr points and they shot good....at least as good as I can shoot. I ordered 325gr propoints this morning which should be here friday just in time for livingston. It probably wont matter which points I shoot there cuz I know I'm getting set down early...all I want is to not be set down first.

Paul


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Paul Payne said:


> Well I shot my 2613's today....28" draw 30" arrow, apex bow 56.68 lbs 150gr points and they shot good....at least as good as I can shoot. I ordered 325gr propoints this morning which should be here friday just in time for livingston. It probably wont matter which points I shoot there cuz I know I'm getting set down early...all I want is to not be set down first.
> 
> Paul


I just orderd some 300 grain points from Rod. I am going to start at 33" at go down a 1/4" at a time. I am thinking between 33 and 30" I will find what works best.


----------



## nybohunter (Jan 23, 2004)

Vince,

I’m shooting 30 inch 2512’s out of my S4 @ 55# (Dyna Cam) 29” draw.

I have 215 grains up front, and they are flying great! I’m not a huge advocate of paper tuning, but I shot it through paper with a perfect bullet hole. 

Vic


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

No wonder why my scores are so bad. I'm shooting 2613s at 29.5" with 200 gr. in the nose and blazer vanes. 

DL: 27" DW: 53#


----------



## gitnbetr (Jan 17, 2007)

*Weight up front*

Where can I order these 300+ gr points?


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

nybohunter said:


> Vince,
> 
> I’m shooting 30 inch 2512’s out of my S4 @ 55# (Dyna Cam) 29” draw.
> 
> ...


Hey Vic- Made up 6 of the 26's last night. 300 grain points with quickspins at 32" long. I am hitting the range tomorrow evening. I will post up how they do at 32".



gitnbetr said:


> Where can I order these 300+ gr points?


You can get the points at www.competitionarcheryproducts.com Find your arrow on his chart and look at the point weight you want. Rod's points are great.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TCR1 said:


> No wonder why my scores are so bad. I'm shooting 2613s at 29.5" with 200 gr. in the nose and blazer vanes.
> 
> DL: 27" DW: 53#


29.5"....good lord man....cut them things down and let em eat :wink:

But I would put some more weight up front. I think I shot 225-250 up front at 28" last year and they were fine until they bent.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

gitnbetr said:


> Where can I order these 300+ gr points?


PRO POINTS has what you need :thumb:

2512's go up to 270 and 2613's up to 325


----------



## gitnbetr (Jan 17, 2007)

*Points*

I'm shooting 2219's full-length to get the weight, using 250 gr field points, 5" fletching. Calculations indicate I will need between 300 and 325 gr to get close to point-on out of my barebow recurve, anchoring with my index finger on my first molar on the top. ProPointg doesn't have anything for a 2219 that will help me. I don't want to change anchors unless there is no other way, nor do I want to shoot less draw weight. I"m having points made by a machinist right now to test the weight, but that is unreasonably expensive. Is there a place to get 300+ gr for 2219's?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

gitnbetr said:


> I'm shooting 2219's full-length to get the weight, using 250 gr field points, 5" fletching. .........my barebow recurve


Mike,

2219 seems to be a less common size so unusual point weights are hard to come by. What do you mean by "get the weight"? Larger arrows with thinner walls will still have the weight. Those can be more common sizes with ProPoints or others available. I changed to GT 30X to get away from the very heavy 2613. For FITA, I use 2312 because the 2314 and 2315 were stiff enough (and heavy) to require heavy points. With the 2312, I only need the 100 grain tips. Can a more common size work for you?


----------



## gitnbetr (Jan 17, 2007)

*p*

What I mean by "get the weight" is that I need enough weight to slow the arrow enough to land on the spot where I hold the arrow point on the target, hopefully just under the bull. It appears I am going to need about 850 gr total arrow weight to achieve this from this bow. When we shot at A&M, I was holding on the right hand side of your target face (the lower one), even with the top of the 8 ring to hit the bull on my target (the upper one).
2219's weigh 13.8 gr/in. That is the heaviest Easton makes except for the 2419, which I think would be too stiff. The 2219 is already too stiff, but the weight up softens them up enough. A 2512 weighs 10.3, which is 120 gr difference on a full length arrow. Some of the rules I will be subject to won't allow any greater diameter than that.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

gitnbetr said:


> I'm shooting 2219's full-length to get the weight, using 250 gr field points, 5" fletching. Calculations indicate I will need between 300 and 325 gr to get close to point-on out of my barebow recurve, anchoring with my index finger on my first molar on the top. ProPointg doesn't have anything for a 2219 that will help me. I don't want to change anchors unless there is no other way, nor do I want to shoot less draw weight. I"m having points made by a machinist right now to test the weight, but that is unreasonably expensive. Is there a place to get 300+ gr for 2219's?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Your only option without making custom points is to go with PDP points and build them up to 300. That is gonna be a ton of stack wieghts though (5 to be exact). But they will get there....and will be much cheaper.

My Hippos take the same size points Pro Points makes the heaviest one piece point and they won't make them heavier (I already asked).


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Well, I shot the 26's tonight and they are heavy. Not sure of the exact weight, but at 20 yards I can see the arrow arc going into the target :mg:. They shoot pretty decent. I have 1 out of the 6 I fletched up that drills X's. Not sure why, but it does. Gonna shoot a 5 spot round tomorrow and see what happens. Tonight I shot a 292 with 8x's vegas face. A hair down from my average with the 2312's. I may have to take a 1/2" off of them and see if they are any better or just let them eat.


----------

